# The Koch brothers are planning your future this weekend



## Chris (Jan 29, 2011)

Washington (CNN) - This weekend, at a posh resort near Palm Springs, California, two billionaire corporate titans will convene a semi-annual meeting of a politically well-connected set. It will include wealthy donors and powerful Republicans, including House Majority Leader Eric Cantor.

At David and Charles Koch's meeting, attendees will discuss items like how best to promote free markets and how to help elect conservatives. Donors are expected to be asked to donate to conservative causes.

It will be conducted virtually in secret, with no press or public allowed and many attendees keeping event details on the hush.

That's fueled criticism that this gathering is a sort of secret cabal - a "Billionaires Caucus," critics say. Robert Reich, former Labor Secretary in the Clinton administration, even said that the Koch brothers' meeting represents "a threat to our democracy."

TRENDING: &#8216;Secret&#8217; weekend meeting fires up debate over $$$, politics & influence &#8211; CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## whitehall (Jan 29, 2011)

Talk about tin-foil head crazy conspiracies and bad timing. The (anti-semitic) left alleges that the NY based philanthropists "Koch Brothers" are conspiring to take over the Country while crazy internet messages are promoting rallies in several major cities in support of the riots in Egypt.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 29, 2011)

This kind of stuff is BAU for our government.
We are a politicorp.


----------



## bucs90 (Jan 29, 2011)

China has been planning our future for about 100 years. They've almost got enough power to act on it.


----------



## Samson (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought George Soros and the Clintons planned our future during Chelsea's Wedding?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 29, 2011)

Chris said:


> Washington (CNN) - This weekend, at a posh resort near Palm Springs, California, two billionaire corporate titans will convene a semi-annual meeting of a politically well-connected set. It will include wealthy donors and powerful Republicans, including House Majority Leader Eric Cantor.
> 
> At David and Charles Koch's meeting, attendees will discuss items like how best to promote free markets and how to help elect conservatives. Donors are expected to be asked to donate to conservative causes.
> 
> ...


ok.....so a bunch of rich Conservatives are getting together to plot how they are going to take over the Country.......do you get this scared when a bunch of rich Liberals get together and discuss the same shit?....


----------



## Madeline (Jan 29, 2011)

It's aggravating but there's nothing anyone can do, Chris.

T'aint illegal.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 29, 2011)

If it's so 'secret', how come CNN are reporting it? Anyone see the flaw in this assertion?


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 29, 2011)

Madeline said:


> It's aggravating but there's nothing anyone can do, Chris.
> 
> T'aint illegal.



They're working on that.


----------



## Trajan (Jan 29, 2011)

*The Koch brothers are planning your future this weekend *



yea baby, does it involve jello and Miss America?


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's how hair-brained hypocritical the left can be at times- I worked for a small energy company about 20 years ago. NPR was broadcasting "The Prize" by Dan Yergin so we thought we'd help sponsor the local broadcasts. 

I called them up with our offer and was told "no- you can't do that. We think it would be a conflict of interest". 

I said ok- can you send me a listing of the sponsors for the national broadcast?

I get the list in the mail - there is Koch Industries. So I call the local station back and politely remind them just who it is that's sponsoring NPR. All of a sudden they were glad to take my money.

Pfffft.


----------



## Yurt (Jan 29, 2011)

California Girl said:


> If it's so 'secret', how come CNN are reporting it? Anyone see the flaw in this assertion?



exactly

as if no rich liberal billionaires ever get together and discuss the future of this country or the entire planet....how dare rich people have an opinion!

gheyest thread ever


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 30, 2011)

Yurt said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > If it's so 'secret', how come CNN are reporting it? Anyone see the flaw in this assertion?
> ...



well its started by Chrissey.....nuff said......


----------



## Douger (Jan 30, 2011)

Nobody plans my future, other than one person. I'm getting ready to go look at him.........while I brush my teeth....... and head out to make sure the cattle get into the lecheria.
Fuck these Nazi's and especially the **** Bruddahz.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 30, 2011)

Gee I wonder what horrors they are coming up with?

Will they finally unleash the Kraken?
Sick the Sith lords on us?
Unleash the hounds?

or

even more terrible

Try to conceive a way to expand their businesses to _hire_ people on.

*Oh the horror of it all!!!*


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 30, 2011)

Douger said:


> Nobody plans my future, other than one person. I'm getting ready to go look at him.........while I brush my teeth....... and head out to make sure the cattle get into the lecheria.
> Fuck these Nazi's and especially the **** Bruddahz.



dont forget to pick up the shit.....your rent is due.....


----------



## Oddball (Jan 30, 2011)

What....Will they dance nekked around a statue of Moloch at midnight, too?


----------



## sangha (Jan 30, 2011)

If anything, this thread proves that the wingnuts LOVE to be led around. That's why the wingnuts are the only teabags that can be used over and over


----------



## The T (Jan 30, 2011)

Chris said:


> Washington (CNN) - This weekend, at a posh resort near Palm Springs, California, two billionaire corporate titans will convene a semi-annual meeting of a politically well-connected set. It will include wealthy donors and powerful Republicans, including House Majority Leader Eric Cantor.
> 
> At David and Charles Koch's meeting, attendees will discuss items like how best to promote free markets and how to help elect conservatives. Donors are expected to be asked to donate to conservative causes.
> 
> ...


 
Secret folks....DON"T YOU TELL ANYONE!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 30, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Talk about tin-foil head crazy conspiracies and bad timing. The (anti-semitic) left alleges that the NY based philanthropists "Koch Brothers" are conspiring to take over the Country while crazy internet messages are promoting rallies in several major cities in support of the riots in Egypt.



You're new here so I'll be polite.  The Koch Brothers are the antitheisis of philanthropists; anyone who suggests differently is a liar.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 30, 2011)

Chris said:


> Washington (CNN) - This weekend, at a posh resort near Palm Springs, California, two billionaire corporate titans will convene a semi-annual meeting of a politically well-connected set. It will include wealthy donors and powerful Republicans, including House Majority Leader Eric Cantor.
> 
> At David and Charles Koch's meeting, attendees will discuss items like how best to promote free markets and how to help elect conservatives. Donors are expected to be asked to donate to conservative causes.
> 
> ...



I hate to Koch brothers, but hey:

Freedom to assemble and freedom of speech.


----------



## ba1614 (Jan 30, 2011)

You might let/ask someone to plan your future Chrissy, but these guys have about as much to do with my life as you do, and please don't flatter yourself to presume that amounts to fuck all.

 I wish I could be a fly on the wall there, retirement might be even better


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 30, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Talk about tin-foil head crazy conspiracies and bad timing. The (anti-semitic) left alleges that the NY based philanthropists "Koch Brothers" are conspiring to take over the Country while crazy internet messages are promoting rallies in several major cities in support of the riots in Egypt.



They are from Kansas.  

They are the right wing equivalent of George Soros (also Jewish).  To call anyone who is concerned with the way the Koch Brothers are doing business "anti-semetic" is as absurd as those who do the same with the people that have a problem with Soros.

At any rate, I didn't realize they were Jewish.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 30, 2011)

sangha said:


> If anything, this thread proves that the wingnuts LOVE to be led around. That's why the wingnuts are the only teabags that can be used over and over



well Chris says you Teabag him over and over....should you be included in that list too?....


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 30, 2011)

Chris said:


> Washington (CNN) - This weekend, at a posh resort near Palm Springs, California, two billionaire corporate titans will convene a semi-annual meeting of a politically well-connected set. It will include wealthy donors and powerful Republicans, including House Majority Leader Eric Cantor.
> 
> At David and Charles Koch's meeting, attendees will discuss items like how best to promote free markets and how to help elect conservatives. Donors are expected to be asked to donate to conservative causes.
> 
> ...


The Federal Reserve and George Soros represent the greatest threat to our way of life, not these guys.


----------



## The T (Jan 30, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Washington (CNN) - This weekend, at a posh resort near Palm Springs, California, two billionaire corporate titans will convene a semi-annual meeting of a politically well-connected set. It will include wealthy donors and powerful Republicans, including House Majority Leader Eric Cantor.
> ...


 

Yep...










Separated at Birth?


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 30, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Washington (CNN) - This weekend, at a posh resort near Palm Springs, California, two billionaire corporate titans will convene a semi-annual meeting of a politically well-connected set. It will include wealthy donors and powerful Republicans, including House Majority Leader Eric Cantor.
> ...



And money is speech according to the supreme court.


----------



## Yurt (Jan 30, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



no.  it.  is.  not. 

you don't understand the case


----------



## whitehall (Jan 30, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Gee I wonder what horrors they are coming up with?
> 
> Will they finally unleash the Kraken?
> Sick the Sith lords on us?
> ...



Maybe they will build a new addition on a hospital. That would come as a shock to the socialists.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 30, 2011)

I am not referring to that case dummy.

They have long held that political contributions are examples of freedom of speech.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 30, 2011)

They are having secret cult meetings to worship and pray to corporations.


----------



## Samson (Jan 30, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> They are having secret cult meetings to worship and pray to corporations.





You aren't being sarcastic, and mocking ludicrous liberal talking points, are you.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 30, 2011)

Samson...did you say your prayers toda...I mean apologize to any Big Corporations today?


----------



## Samson (Jan 30, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Samson...did you say your prayers toda...I mean apologize to any Big Corporations today?



Does brushing with Crest Toothpaste count?


----------



## The T (Jan 30, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> They are having secret cult meetings to worship and pray to corporations.


 

And Obama is thier Messianic PRIEST...


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jan 30, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Washington (CNN) - This weekend, at a posh resort near Palm Springs, California, two billionaire corporate titans will convene a semi-annual meeting of a politically well-connected set. It will include wealthy donors and powerful Republicans, including House Majority Leader Eric Cantor.
> ...



This is what I love about these message boards.

People see no problem with conspiracy theories about a liberal billionaire who spends millions on liberal causes.

But conservative billionaires who spend millions on conservative causes - they're fine.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 31, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Gee I wonder what horrors they are coming up with?
> ...



NOOOOOOO

Oh the inhumanity of it all!!!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 31, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> They are having secret cult meetings to worship and pray to corporations.



I wonder who the virginal welfare babies name was that was sacrificed to the "Golden Craven Dalla Bill" idol was?

They only do this 13 times a year, so I figure it balances out.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 31, 2011)

theDoctorisIn said:


> But conservative billionaires who spend millions on conservative causes - they're fine.



not according to the Liberals.....hence this thread....


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 31, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > But conservative billionaires who spend millions on conservative causes - they're fine.
> ...



I'm thinking he just wanted to post something.  

That, or

He doesn't remember the original OP post.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jan 31, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > But conservative billionaires who spend millions on conservative causes - they're fine.
> ...



And those liberals are just as ridiculous as the "Soros is the Deeeebil" folks.


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2011)

Madeline said:


> It's aggravating but there's nothing anyone can do, Chris.
> 
> T'aint illegal.



There's plenty we can do.

Always...


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 2, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



The OP is just as stupid as the countless Soros threads.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2011)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


"countless"?
LOL


----------



## candycorn (Feb 2, 2011)

Chris said:


> Washington (CNN) - This weekend, at a posh resort near Palm Springs, California, two billionaire corporate titans will convene a semi-annual meeting of a politically well-connected set. It will include wealthy donors and powerful Republicans, including House Majority Leader Eric Cantor.
> 
> At David and Charles Koch's meeting, attendees will discuss items like how best to promote free markets and how to help elect conservatives. Donors are expected to be asked to donate to conservative causes.
> 
> ...



Cool; one less thing for me to worry about.  

Tennis anyone?


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2011)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Not really...

Petrochemical companies seeking to pollute the planet and exploit the people is not the same as Soros.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 3, 2011)

Chris said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


^idiot


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 3, 2011)

I figure they are meeting to determine the impact and a workaround for this no earmarks fad.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 3, 2011)

Chris said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Blaming all the problems of the US on the Koch brothers is EXACTLY the same things as the retarded Soros threads. I'm no fan of the Koch brothers - but seriously, guys? 

Shit like this makes us look bad.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 3, 2011)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


correction, it makes Chris look bad
but then, his every post has already done that

YMMV


----------



## Flaylo (Feb 6, 2011)

Koch brothers now at heart of GOP power - latimes.com

Money equals power and control over our legislators, thanks GOP for letting the industry brainwash us into thinking they know whats better for us than the government.


----------



## elvis (Feb 6, 2011)

merged.


----------



## Meister (Feb 6, 2011)

WOW! This is really getting skerrrry:

*Soros*, the global financier and philanthropist, for example, visited the White House on *Feb. 25 for a visit with Obama&#8217;s top economist*, Larry Summers. The records show *Soros* also had *meetings in the Old Executive Office Building on March 24 and March 25*. *Soros* is one of the wealthiest investors in the world, and has become a controversial figure for his currency trading and for *investing part of his vast fortune in liberal causes. *http://www.politico.com/news/stories/1009/28950.html


----------

